# Netflix: Star-Wars-Filme fliegen aus dem Streaming-Angebot



## AndreLinken (17. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Netflix: Star-Wars-Filme fliegen aus dem Streaming-Angebot* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Netflix: Star-Wars-Filme fliegen aus dem Streaming-Angebot*


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2018)

Wenn es wirklich mit Disneys eigenem Streaming-Angebot zu tun hat, wäre Netflix sogar "Opfer" einer Sache, die Netflix selber ja auch macht: exklusive Filme/Serien. Ich hoffe inständig, dass es sich nicht durchsetzen wird, dass jeder größere Film-"Verlag" sein eigenes komplett abgeschottetes System haben wird, das nur noch UND auf Dauer per Abo zugänglich ist...  wenigstens auf DVD/BD oder zum Einzelabruf sollten Filme und Serien "überall" verfügbar sein. Natürlich "dürfen" die Werke für eine Weile exklusiv bleiben, aber wenn es quasi für immer ist, dann ist das keine schöne Zukunft für Film/Serien-Fans...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2018)

Einer der Gründe warum ich bestimmte Lieblingsfilme immer in physischer Form bevorzuge. Ich will mich nicht allein auf VOD-Dienste verlassen bei denen man immer mit wechselndem Film-/Serien-Katalog rechnen muss. Bei sekundär-wichtigem Film-/Serienfutter ist es mir widerum egal.


----------



## Worrel (17. April 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe warum ich bestimmte Lieblingsfilme immer in physischer Form bevorzuge. Ich will mich nicht allein auf VOD-Dienste verlassen bei denen man immer mit wechselndem Film-/Serien-Katalog rechnen muss. Bei sekundär-wichtigem Film-/Serienfutter ist es mir widerum egal.


Wobei es da ja verschiedene Modelle gibt: Hast du zB die _Star Wars _Filme bei iTunes *gekauft*, dann kannst du die jederzeit sehen, egal, wie sehr die aus den Flatrate Angebotspaketen rausgestrichen werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei es da ja verschiedene Modelle gibt: Hast du zB die _Star Wars _Filme bei iTunes *gekauft*, dann kannst du die jederzeit sehen, egal, wie sehr die aus den Flatrate Angebotspaketen rausgestrichen werden.


Das ist ja wieder was anderes. Netflix ist eine ewig offene Online-Videothek wo du alles anschauen, aber nix erwerben kannst. Was iTunes hat bietet auch Amazon Video.

Filme würde ich dennoch nie als digitale Ware kaufen. Der Preisunterschied zum physischen Medium ist nicht groß genug, zumal BR/DVDs in der Regel recht schnell im Preis sinken.
Außerdem fehlt bei digitalen Kauf-Filmen/Serien jener Bonus-Content den man oft genug auf den Scheiben dazu bekommt.


----------



## Odin333 (17. April 2018)

Da mich Star Wars in keinster Weise interessiert geht mir die Entscheidung natürlich am Allerwertesten vorbei. Wenn es allerdings irgendwann das Marvel-Franchise Trifft, sieht die Sache anders aus.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2018)

Für uns Spieler ist das doch nichts neues. Auch wir haben ja mit der ein oder anderen Exklusivität zu kämpfen. Seien es Exklusivspiele die Plattform gebunden sind PS/xBox/PC/Nintendo, oder auch ala Steam/Blizzard/EA/Ubisoft/usw.

Viele wollen da eben ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen, was auch voll ok ist, um eben auch ihre Marge zu erhöhen. Verübeln kann man das nicht unbedingt in der heutigen Zeit. Jedes Unternehmen, egal ob Klein oder Riesig muss eben sehen wie es am besten am Riesigen Markt überleben kann.


----------



## SGDrDeath (17. April 2018)

Es ist doch keine Frage ob das an Disneys eigenem Streamingdienst liegt. Das ist doch schon seit September letzten Jahres klar das es so kommen wird wie es jetzt passiert:

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Disney-Star-Wars-und-Marvel-Filme-wechseln-zu-eigenem-Streaming-Dienst-3824792.html


----------



## Frullo (17. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Für uns Spieler ist das doch nichts neues. Auch wir haben ja mit der ein oder anderen Exklusivität zu kämpfen. Seien es Exklusivspiele die Plattform gebunden sind PS/xBox/PC/Nintendo, oder auch ala Steam/Blizzard/EA/Ubisoft/usw.
> 
> Viele wollen da eben ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen, was auch voll ok ist, um eben auch ihre Marge zu erhöhen. Verübeln kann man das nicht unbedingt in der heutigen Zeit. Jedes Unternehmen, egal ob Klein oder Riesig muss eben sehen wie es am besten am Riesigen Markt überleben kann.



Das mag sogar sein, es ist aber trotzdem anachronistisch: Während es bei Games durchaus handfeste Gründe geben kann (unterschiedliche Hardware), sind das in der Film-Branche künstliche Barrieren. Dann doch lieber ein PayPerView-Modell, bei dem ich genau das bezahle, was ich gucke, als ein Abo-Modell, welches mich dann quasi dazu zwingt, 3 Abos für meine 4 Lieblingsserien (als Beispiel) zu lösen. Eine einzelne Flatrate geht ja noch, aber mehrere? Ohne mich. Dann geht es nicht mehr lange und es gibt neben DisneyStream einen DisneyStream+, einen DisneyStreamKids und eine DisneyStreamAdult...


----------



## Batze (17. April 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Während es bei Games durchaus handfeste Gründe geben kann (unterschiedliche Hardware), sind das in der Film-Branche künstliche Barrieren.


Willst du mir jetzt ernsthaft sagen das ein Exklusiv Titel für die PS/xBox/Nintendo nicht auch auf PC laufen würde.
Umgekehrt ja, nicht alle PC Titel sind auf Konsole wirklich machbar.


----------



## Orzhov (17. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich mit Disneys eigenem Streaming-Angebot zu tun hat, wäre Netflix sogar "Opfer" einer Sache, die Netflix selber ja auch macht: exklusive Filme/Serien. Ich hoffe inständig, dass es sich nicht durchsetzen wird, dass jeder größere Film-"Verlag" sein eigenes komplett abgeschottetes System haben wird, das nur noch UND auf Dauer per Abo zugänglich ist...  wenigstens auf DVD/BD oder zum Einzelabruf sollten Filme und Serien "überall" verfügbar sein. Natürlich "dürfen" die Werke für eine Weile exklusiv bleiben, aber wenn es quasi für immer ist, dann ist das keine schöne Zukunft für Film/Serien-Fans...



Zähl noch Fernsehsender mit Eigenproduktionen wie HBO hinzu.

Dieses Modell wird für die Sender vermutlich das ertragreichste sein. Entsprechend fürchte ich das diese Zersplitterung und Segmentierung bis zur Erschöpfung durchgezogen wird.


----------



## Frullo (17. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Willst du mir jetzt ernsthaft sagen das ein Exklusiv Titel für die PS/xBox/Nintendo nicht auch auf PC laufen würde.
> Umgekehrt ja, nicht alle PC Titel sind auf Konsole wirklich machbar.



Ich kenne mich Hardware-Technisch zu wenig aus, bin mir aber sicher, dass bei einigen Konsolen Ports/Emulationen auf PC schwieriger zu bewerkstelligen sind als einen Disney-Film über den einen oder anderen Stream zu schauen. Einerlei, auch mit den mehr oder minder künstlichen Grenzen der Konsolen bin ich nicht wirklich glücklich, weswegen ich auch keine Konsole mein eigen nenne.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich Hardware-Technisch zu wenig aus, bin mir aber sicher, dass bei einigen Konsolen Ports/Emulationen auf PC schwieriger zu bewerkstelligen sind als einen Disney-Film über den einen oder anderen Stream zu schauen.


Aufgrund sehr vieler Standarts ist das heute kein Problem mehr. Zwischen xbox und PC eh nicht da beide die gleiche Entwicklungsumgebung nutzen. Sony kocht da noch ein kleines eigenes Süppchen, aber auch da ist es nur eine Frage der Ressourcen die man einsetzt. Wirkliche Probleme von Konsole, egal welche, auf PC gibt es nicht. Ist eben nur eine Sache ob man es will, eben wegen der Exklusivität.
Natürlich ist es bei Filmen in der Sache etwas einfacher.


----------



## Malifurion (17. April 2018)

Naja, das dauert nicht mehr lange, dann wird das Angebot auf Netflix sehr rar gesäht sein. Da Disney Fox aufgekauft hat und wohl auch sich auf Paramount und Co. stürzen wird, werden dann auch mit diesen Firmen produzierte Filme & Serien von Netflix verschwinden. Dann gibt es nur noch "Disneyflix".


----------



## hawkytonk (17. April 2018)

"Eine offizielle Erklärung seitens Netflix gibt es bisher noch nicht. Möglicherweise hat es etwas mit dem hauseigenen Streaming-Dienst von Disney zu tun, der sich derzeit in der Vorbereitungsphase befindet und im Jahr 2019 an den Start gehen soll. " -->Nicht "möglicherweise", sondern "definitiv". So ist es vor Monaten angekündigt worden. Und es werden noch mehr Sachen, welche zu Disney gehören, rausfliegen. (Was ja eine Menge ist. )


----------



## hawkytonk (17. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich mit Disneys eigenem Streaming-Angebot zu tun hat, wäre Netflix sogar "Opfer" einer Sache, die Netflix selber ja auch macht: exklusive Filme/Serien. Ich hoffe inständig, dass es sich nicht durchsetzen wird, dass jeder größere Film-"Verlag" sein eigenes komplett abgeschottetes System haben wird, das nur noch UND auf Dauer per Abo zugänglich ist...  wenigstens auf DVD/BD oder zum Einzelabruf sollten Filme und Serien "überall" verfügbar sein. Natürlich "dürfen" die Werke für eine Weile exklusiv bleiben, aber wenn es quasi für immer ist, dann ist das keine schöne Zukunft für Film/Serien-Fans...


Übrigens sind Warner Bros & Co auch schon an einer eigenen Plattform dran.  ...

Aber vielleicht stimmt das hier milder: Jon Favreau to executive produce and write live-action Star Wars series.
Auch wenn man das dann nur über den Disney Streaming Dienst angücken können wird.


----------



## Tori1 (17. April 2018)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Übrigens sind Warner Bros & Co auch schon an einer eigenen Plattform dran.  ...
> 
> Aber vielleicht stimmt das hier milder: Jon Favreau to executive produce and write live-action Star Wars series.
> Auch wenn man das dann nur über den Disney Streaming Dienst angücken können wird.



Jo, am besten gibt es dann wieder 2098478 verschiedene Plattformen die sich gegenseitig die Filme und das Publikum klauen statt das man zusammen was macht und die investitionen teilt. da würden alle profitieren.
Die Leute sind halt so blöd und gierig das nervt nur noch...Was glauben die denn ? Dass ich 6 Abos mache oder was ?


----------



## Martina (17. April 2018)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Was glauben die denn ? Dass ich 6 Abos mache oder was ?



ja


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Zähl noch Fernsehsender mit Eigenproduktionen wie HBO hinzu.


 nein, wozu? Die HBO-Sachen kommen ja auch später im Free-TV UND sind auf DVD/BD sowie VoD zu haben. Das ist kein "entweder HBO buchen oder in Röhre schauen"


----------



## Orzhov (17. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nein, wozu? Die HBO-Sachen kommen ja auch später im Free-TV UND sind auf DVD/BD sowie VoD zu haben. Das ist kein "entweder HBO buchen oder in Röhre schauen"



HBO war einfach der erste Sender der mir für mein Beispiel eingefallen ist. Jetzt könnte ich noch ausführen das es im Bereich des Möglichen wäre das Fernsehsender ihre Monetarisierungsoptionen anpassen und auch vermehrt auf Abomodelle gehen. Das hast du aber vielleicht auch schon selber überlegt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> HBO war einfach der erste Sender der mir für mein Beispiel eingefallen ist. Jetzt könnte ich noch ausführen das es im Bereich des Möglichen wäre das Fernsehsender ihre Monetarisierungsoptionen anpassen und auch vermehrt auf Abomodelle gehen. Das hast du aber vielleicht auch schon selber überlegt.


 Jein. An sich haben die weitaus meisten PayTV-Sender ja begriffen, dass es sich viel mehr lohnt, die zumindest halbwegs erfolgreichen Produktionen später auch auf den freien Markt zu bringen. Was die Serien allein schon an TV-Geldern kassieren, also: ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass zB Netflix mehr daran verdient, dass Leute, die eine bestimmte Serie unbedingt schauen wollen, dann da für eine Weile ein Abo eingehen.

Manche Serien oder Filme sind wiederum so uninteressant, dass sie kaum jemand will und sie daher nicht auf DVD oder im TV kommen. Die gibt es dann aber oft bei dem ein oder anderen Streamingservice zusätzlich


----------



## DeathMD (17. April 2018)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Die Leute sind halt so blöd und gierig das nervt nur noch...Was glauben die denn ? Dass ich 6 Abos mache oder was ?



Die sind alles andere als blöd, wenn du die Möglichkeit hättest aus Scheiße Gold zu machen, würdest du es auch bis auf das Letzte ausnutzen. Das Problem ist, dass es genug Leute gibt, die diese Scheiße haben wollen und das ohne über die Konsequenzen nach zu denken. Schließt keiner die Abos ab, sind die Plattformen innerhalb von kürzester Zeit weg vom Fenster. Dafür müsste sich der Kunde allerdings in Verzicht üben, wozu der Großteil nicht mehr im Stande ist. Sie bemühen dann zwar immer die Ausrede, dass sie als Kunden doch nichts machen könnten und quasi hilflos den bösen und raffgierigen Konzernen ausgesetzt sind, doch das ist eben nur eine fadenscheinige Ausrede. Nur das was gekauft wird und Gewinn abwirft, wird auch auf Dauer von Unternehmen umgesetzt, also einfach mal verzichten und ein bisschen weniger jammern.


----------



## hawkytonk (17. April 2018)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Jo, am besten gibt es dann wieder 2098478 verschiedene Plattformen die sich gegenseitig die Filme und das Publikum klauen statt das man zusammen was macht und die investitionen teilt. da würden alle profitieren.
> Die Leute sind halt so blöd und gierig das nervt nur noch...Was glauben die denn ? Dass ich 6 Abos mache oder was ?


Jepp. Ich vermute, das denken die wirklich. Ich finde es auch Mist. (Und 6 verschiedene Dienste gibt es schon.  Mit Disney & Co werden es eine Menge mehr - die sich dann gegenseitig das Wasser abgraben.)


----------



## MADmanOne (17. April 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Die sind alles andere als blöd, wenn du die Möglichkeit hättest aus Scheiße Gold zu machen, würdest du es auch bis auf das Letzte ausnutzen.



Yep, so läuft es. Ausquetschen solange es geht und viele sind scheinbar mittlerweile so süchtig, daß sie wirklich mehrere Abos abschließen würden. Daher habe letztes Jahr im Oktober einfach einige Netflix Aktien gekauft, obwohl ich selber keinen Account dort habe. Gucke einfach zu wenig Filme und Serien als das sich das für mich gelohnt hätte. Aber es scheint irgendwie gefühlt den Rest der Welt zu interessieren, praktisch jeder in meinem Bekanntenkreis hat ein Netflix Account, also dachte ich mir dann hole ich mir einfach auch ein Stück vom Kuchen, wenn jeder sein Geld da hinträgt. Funktioniert  Das ist meine Art damit umzugehen  Und wenn Disney und andere auch auf die Party wollen...tja, dann behalte ich das im Auge


----------



## Batze (17. April 2018)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Die Leute sind halt so blöd und gierig das nervt nur noch...Was glauben die denn ? Dass ich 6 Abos mache oder was ?


Genau das.
Es gab mal eine Zeit wo es auch nur ein Abo bei Sky gab, schau es dir jetzt an. Und dennoch gibt es genug, werden aber immer weniger, die auf diese Mist Abzocke und Aufspaltung reinfallen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. April 2018)

Die Branche lernt es eben einfach nicht. Dann werden die Leute dann eben wieder zu diesen Kinodingens gehen, bei denen sie alles auf einer Seite bekommen.


----------



## Batze (18. April 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Branche lernt es eben einfach nicht. Dann werden die Leute dann eben wieder zu diesen Kinodingens gehen, bei denen sie alles auf einer Seite bekommen.



So sieht es aus. 

Und dann wird wieder geheult und gemeckert, aber ja nicht mal die Ursache bei sich selbst gesucht weil wieso und warum. Sind ja immer andere daran Schuld warum keine Einnahmen mehr da sind.
Beispiel Musik:
Ist schon komisch, in Jahren wo es noch Vinyl (ist ja wieder am kommen und war nie weg, Juhuuuu) gab waren alle zufrieden, die Platten Verkäufer, die Label's, die Kassetten Verkäufer, einfach alle. Jeder hat von jedem gelebt. Millionen von Songs wurden über Freunde von Platte auf Kassette raubkopiert, hat jeder gemacht. Milliarden von Mitschnitten über das Radio, alle haben gut verdient und die Branche war nie am meckern und keiner hat sich aufgeregt, von wegen Raubkopie. 
Konzerte waren noch echte Musik High Lights wo man noch zu Top Bands für 20,-DM Eintritt hatte (ich glaube es war so um 1983-1984 wo ich bei Queen in Hannover/Niedersachsen Halle war für weit unter 20,-DM, Freddy Live gesehen Yeah , das mal als Beispiel) und nicht nur Schritt Abläufe wo DSDS Spacken nur schön aussehen müssen wie jetzt und man  80€+ für Scheiße bezahlt.
Jaja, wie sich die Zeiten verändern. 
Da vermisse ich wirklich die guten alten Konzerte und Musik Zeit. Sowas gibt es heute fast nur noch bei kleineren Bands und in Live Pubs das man da noch echt gute handgemachte Musik hören kann.

Damals wurde eben noch Musik gekauft weil es gute Musik gab, trotz Radio und Kumpels hat man sich die Platten gekauft. Wieso heute nicht mehr? Ganz einfach, weil die sogenannte Musik keinen Wert mehr hat. Nur noch ganz wenige schaffen es das man sich in Jahren noch an jene Songs erinnert. Aber viele erinnern sich noch an die Musik von eben etwas früher. Das ist der Unterschied, zumindest einer davon.
Na ok, genug geträumt von der schönen alten Musik Zeit.  BtT


----------



## Martina (18. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Genau das.
> Es gab mal eine Zeit wo es auch nur ein Abo bei Sky gab, schau es dir jetzt an. .



ich habe ja Sky gekündigt zum 01.05
Nicht das ich bleiben werde ( das steht 100 % fest ) , aber die haben noch nicht einmal versucht mich anzurufen von der Kundenrückgewinnung und das 12 Tage vor Ende
Das erstaunt mich dann doch


----------



## DeathMD (18. April 2018)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> ich habe ja Sky gekündigt zum 01.05
> Nicht das ich bleiben werde ( das steht 100 % fest ) , aber die haben noch nicht einmal versucht mich anzurufen von der Kundenrückgewinnung und das 12 Tage vor Ende
> Das erstaunt mich dann doch



Wart nur ab, die werden dich noch oft genug nerven und die Liste der blockierten Rufnummern wird anwachsen.


----------



## Weissbier242 (18. April 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Wart nur ab, die werden dich noch oft genug nerven und die Liste der blockierten Rufnummern wird anwachsen.



Bei Sky muss man nur nach Kündigung  geduldig sein   Damals Sky Ticket gemacht wegen Game of Thrones  für 1 Euro zum Test und danach gekündigt. Später dann Angebot für 5 Euro angenommen inklusive Movie Paket um Westworld zu schauen, dann wieder gekündigt.
Nach einigen Versuchen hab Ich wohl jetzt das günstigste Angebot im Mailkasten. 24,99 Euro Serien+Filmpaket für 5 Monate, Normalpreis glaub 125 Euro.

Zum Thema Netflix, mich interessieren da Filme nahezu null. Netflix hab Ich für Serien.


----------



## rldml (18. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> So sieht es aus.
> 
> Und dann wird wieder geheult und gemeckert, aber ja nicht mal die Ursache bei sich selbst gesucht weil wieso und warum. Sind ja immer andere daran Schuld warum keine Einnahmen mehr da sind.
> Beispiel Musik:
> Ist schon komisch, in Jahren wo es noch Vinyl (ist ja wieder am kommen und war nie weg, Juhuuuu) gab waren alle zufrieden, die Platten Verkäufer, die Label's, die Kassetten Verkäufer, einfach alle. Jeder hat von jedem gelebt. Millionen von Songs wurden über Freunde von Platte auf Kassette raubkopiert, hat jeder gemacht. Milliarden von Mitschnitten über das Radio, alle haben gut verdient und die Branche war nie am meckern und keiner hat sich aufgeregt, von wegen Raubkopie.



Die Voraussetzungen haben sich ein wenig verändert, findest du nicht?

Zum einen war das damals übliche Aufnahmemedium Kasette eines mit schlechter Qualität, zum anderen mit einem relativ hohem Verschleiß über Zeit. Für zahlungskräftige Enthusiasten war die Kasette nie eine brauchbare Alternative zu Vinyl oder (später) zur CD. Zum anderen wurde auch damals schon das geschäftsmäßige Raubkopieren konsequent verfolgt und bestraft. Hätte die Gesetzeslage damals die privat weitergegebenen Kopien auf dem Schulhof verboten, wäre auch das verfolgt worden. Und in Zeiten des Internets, wo der nächste Musik-Streaminganbieter keine drei Klicks entfernt ist, lässt das Raubkopieren von Musik geradezu aussterben. Ich kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal mir eine Kopie statt des Originals besorgt hätte. Das war 2000/2001 noch anders. Und da bin ich sicher nicht der Einzige.



> Konzerte waren noch echte Musik High Lights wo man noch zu Top Bands für 20,-DM Eintritt hatte (ich glaube es war so um 1983-1984 wo ich bei Queen in Hannover/Niedersachsen Halle war für weit unter 20,-DM, Freddy Live gesehen Yeah , das mal als Beispiel) und nicht nur Schritt Abläufe wo DSDS Spacken nur schön aussehen müssen wie jetzt und man  80€+ für Scheiße bezahlt.



80€+ sind heutzutage völlig normale Preise für Konzertkarten. Und meine Empfehlung an dich kann nur lauten, kauf einfach keine Konzertkarten von Musikern/Gruppen/WasAuchImmer, die du nicht magst.



> Jaja, wie sich die Zeiten verändern.
> Da vermisse ich wirklich die guten alten Konzerte und Musik Zeit. Sowas gibt es heute fast nur noch bei kleineren Bands und in Live Pubs das man da noch echt gute handgemachte Musik hören kann.



Echt jetzt? Ich kenne deinen Musikgeschmack ja nicht, aber da draußen sind nicht nur DSDS-Gruppen, die Konzerte geben.  Ich habe jetzt nur mal Eventim in einem anderen Tab aufgemacht und da springen einem im Moment die Tourbanner der Toten Hosen, Udo Lindner, Herbert Grönemeyer und Vanessa Mai ins Gesicht, und von meiner Frau weiß ich, dass in Amerika gerade Bon Jovi auf Tour ist (und evtl. 2019 auch noch mal nach Europa kommt) - alles großartige Musiker, die definitiv GAR NIX mit DSDS zu tun haben. 

Es wäre schon ein außerorderntlicher Zufall, wenn das die Einzigen wären, die gerade auf Tour sind. 



> Damals wurde eben noch Musik gekauft weil es gute Musik gab, trotz Radio und Kumpels hat man sich die Platten gekauft. Wieso heute nicht mehr? Ganz einfach, weil die sogenannte Musik keinen Wert mehr hat. Nur noch ganz wenige schaffen es das man sich in Jahren noch an jene Songs erinnert. Aber viele erinnern sich noch an die Musik von eben etwas früher. Das ist der Unterschied, zumindest einer davon.
> Na ok, genug geträumt von der schönen alten Musik Zeit.  BtT



Damals wurde Musik gekauft, weil man sie nicht in der gleichen Qualität kopieren konnte und an sowas wie Internet und Streaming noch gar nicht zu denken war. Heutzutage kriegt selbst ein Volldepp eine verlustfreie Kopie hin (oder streamt sie sich einfach), vor Internet und CD-Brenner brauchte man für den gleichen Anspruch eine Soundaustattung im Gegenwert mehrerer tausend Mark. Es war ganz einfach leichter, sich die LP/MC/CD für kleines Geld im Laden zu kaufen.

Du kehrst einfach alles über einen Kamm, und stimmst in die "Früher war alles besser"-Leier ein. Lass das, das nervt.


----------



## Bonkic (18. April 2018)

interessant, wie viele fans von monopolen es hier zu geben scheint. seid ihr alle in der planwirtschaft großgeworden?


----------



## Batze (18. April 2018)

rldml schrieb:


> ......


Och mit deiner Meinung habe ich kein Problem. Du siehst es so, ich eben anders, Null Problemo. Hast du auch von deiner Seite her gut und Sachlich vorgetragen so wie du das siehst , bis auf eine Sache.  nein, Früher war bestimmt nicht alles besser. Also der Spruch war unnötig und ist natürlich totaler Quatsch.


----------



## Batze (18. April 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> interessant, wie viele fans von monopolen es hier zu geben scheint. seid ihr alle in der planwirtschaft großgeworden?



Ein guter Satz, erinnere mich bitte daran wenn es mal wieder um Steam geht.


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2018)

naja
was viele gerne Ignorieren:
Platten verkaufen sich nicht weil das Medium so toll wäre, sondern eher wegen dem Cover und man hört eh die MP3s die man sich mit dem iTunes Gutschein runterlädt

und wenn man sich mal die  Konzernstrucktur von Disney anschaut, man hat Lucas Film, man hat Marvel, Pixar, Touchstone und seine Eigenen Filmstudios, dazu noch alles was daraus an Serien kommt
Wenn CBS so was macht, dann haben die nur Star Trek als Zugpferd, aber wenn man sich alles von Disney anschaut, dann sieht das wieder anders aus


----------



## Weissbier242 (18. April 2018)

Also Ich bin Fan von Pay TV, ob da jetzt Disney auch noch macht, ist mir egal. Amazon hab ich eh, Netflix auch und wenn Ich dann was von denen schauen will, mach Ich halt einen Monat ein Abo, das gleiche mit SKY und zb Westworld und Game of Thrones. Wo ist das Problem? Ist ja nicht so als ob man sich das Abo ein Jahr ans Bein bindet.
Dann Zahle Ich da halt die 10 Euro für nen Monat, schau die Serie und danach auf Wiedersehen, was ist daran jetzt schlimm? Alles besser als diese Zwangsabgabe GEZ und Ich schaue nie.


----------



## Batze (18. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> was viele gerne Ignorieren:
> Platten verkaufen sich nicht weil das Medium so toll wäre, sondern eher wegen dem Cover und man hört eh die MP3s die man sich mit dem iTunes Gutschein runterlädt



Also ich habe eine wirklich Riesige Vinyl Sammlung die sich eben über 40 Jahre wo ich Sammle so angehäuft hat, aber eines habe ich nie gemacht, mir eine Platte wegen der Bunten Fotos/Cover gekauft. was erzählst du da für einen Mist?
Also du haust ja wirklich hier und da schon viel raus, aber das ist echt der Hammer.
Und  noch etwas, hör dir mal eine Vinyl Scheibe auf einer guten Anlage an, dann weißt du was das Medium ausmacht. Und mp3 mit Vinyl zu vergleichen, lol. Du Musik  Banause hörst wohl nur gewisse Musik auf deinem Handy,.
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man da besser ganz Ruhig sein, gerade hier im Forum wo es doch so einige gibt die ganz genau wissen warum Vinyl.
Leg dich hier nicht auch noch mit den Musik Freaks an, das könnte Böse in die Hose gehen, und ich gehöre nicht mal dazu, da gibt es hier ganz andere die bei dem was du da gerade sagst ganz ganz Sauer aufstoßen.


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2018)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Alles besser als diese Zwangsabgabe GEZ und Ich schaue nie.



Benutzt du auch die Bundesstraße in Brandenburg?
Abgesehen davon: sich mal informieren was kommt soll helfen



Batze schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine wirklich Riesige Vinyl Sammlung die sich eben über 40 Jahre wo ich Sammle so angehäuft hat, aber eines habe ich nie gemacht, mir eine Platte wegen der Bunten Fotos/Cover gekauft. was erzählst du da für einen Mist?
> Also du haust ja wirklich hier und da schon viel raus, aber das ist echt der Hammer.
> Und  noch etwas, hör dir mal eine Vinyl Scheibe auf einer guten Anlage an, dann weißt du was das Medium ausmacht. Und mp3 mit Vinyl zu vergleichen, lol. Du Musik  Banause hörst wohl nur gewisse Musik auf deinem Handy,.
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man da besser ganz Ruhig sein, gerade hier im Forum wo es doch so einige gibt die ganz genau wissen warum Vinyl.
> Leg dich hier nicht auch noch mit den Musik Freaks an, das könnte Böse in die Hose gehen, und ich gehöre nicht mal dazu, da gibt es hier ganz andere die bei dem was du da gerade sagst ganz ganz Sauer aufstoßen.



Hach ja, sind wir wieder dabei Dinge einfach mal nur "anzunehmen"?
Wie wäre es mal damit? Rausgehen und informieren und dann wohl auf die Schnautze Fallen wenn man herraus findet warum die Leute wirklich wieder viele Platten kaufen und vorallem mit was die Verkauft werden 
Abgesehen davon zeigt sich mal wieder diese Lese/Verständnisschwäche, ansonsten wie üblich: Behaupte nicht sondern markier doch mal die Stellen wo ich behaupte dass MP3s besser seien


----------



## Weissbier242 (18. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Benutzt du auch die Bundesstraße in Brandenburg?
> Abgesehen davon: sich mal informieren was kommt soll helfen



Äpfel und Birnen, weißt schon gelle.


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2018)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen, weißt schon gelle.



Brillianter weiße:
Nein


----------



## Worrel (18. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine wirklich Riesige Vinyl Sammlung die sich eben über 40 Jahre wo ich Sammle so angehäuft hat, aber eines habe ich nie gemacht, mir eine Platte wegen der Bunten Fotos/Cover gekauft. was erzählst du da für einen Mist?


... andererseits kann man sich eine Platte(nhülle) problemlos so an die Wand hängen/stellen. Bei CDs sieht das dann schon _nicht mehr ganz so gut_ aus. 

Und Leute machen alles Mögliche - ich hab mir zB das Plattencover der _Lamb lies down on Broadway _von _Genesis _genommen und so zurecht geschnitten, daß es in einen handelsüblichen Bilderrahmen paßt. Und das hängt bei mir schon seit etlichen Jahren rum. Auch _Jethro Tull's "Aqualung" _Innencover hängt aufgeklappt an der Wand.

Und ich hab mir tatsächlich auch schon mal überlegt, einige Vinyl Platten _nur zum Aufhängen/Hinstellen _zu kaufen ...


----------



## Worrel (18. April 2018)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen, weißt schon gelle.


Findest du? Der einzige Unterschied ist doch die Art der Erhebung. Wenn statt der namensgebenden "Einziehung" der ÖR über die Steuer finanziert würde, wäre es doch exakt dasselbe.


----------



## Batze (18. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal damit? Rausgehen und informieren und dann wohl auf die Schnautze Fallen wenn man herraus findet warum die Leute wirklich wieder viele Platten kaufen und vorallem mit was die Verkauft werden
> Abgesehen davon zeigt sich mal wieder diese Lese/Verständnisschwäche, ansonsten wie üblich: Behaupte nicht sondern markier doch mal die Stellen wo ich behaupte dass MP3s besser seien



Geh nach Media Markt und starte eine Umfrage warum Platten gekauft werden. Schau dich auf Flohmärkten um die Brummen bei Platten Händlern, geh in Second Hand Shops die Platten verkaufen. frag da mal nach ob jemand eine Platte kauft wegen des Covers oder Neu weil da ein Dummer mp3 Key drin ist. Frag mal nach.
Das mp3 besser ist hast du nicht sprichwörtlich gesagt, aber so formuliert das die Leute nur die Platte deshalb kaufen (Und wegen des Covers), und das ist MmN Blödsinn. Und schau mal bei Google nach wie der Absatz der Plattenspieler ist, es Brummt ohne Ende. 
Was meinst du warum Technics den Legendären 1210er wieder neu aufgelegt hat(falls dir das was sagt?), und das auch noch zu einem Wahnsinns Preis, weil selbst die DJs Weltweit wieder auf Platte wollen. Und das bestimmt nicht weil es zu jedem Plattenspieler einen mp3 Player dazu gibt.
Die Leute wollen eben wieder was in der Hand haben. Ja auch das Feeling gehört dazu. Rein Technisch ist die Platte vom Sound her nicht besser als eine CD, aber auch nur rein technisch. Das drum herum ist was ganz anderes, und der Sound hört sich eben gefühlt anders an. Nicht Unbedingt besser, wie gesagt vom Technischem her, aber vom Gefühl her können es Welten sein.


----------



## Batze (18. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... andererseits kann man sich eine Platte(nhülle) problemlos so an die Wand hängen/stellen. Bei CDs sieht das dann schon _nicht mehr ganz so gut_ aus.
> 
> Und Leute machen alles Mögliche - ich hab mir zB das Plattencover der _Lamb lies down on Broadway _von _Genesis _genommen und so zurecht geschnitten, daß es in einen handelsüblichen Bilderrahmen paßt. Und das hängt bei mir schon seit etlichen Jahren rum. Auch _Jethro Tull's "Aqualung" _Innencover hängt aufgeklappt an der Wand.
> 
> Und ich hab mir tatsächlich auch schon mal überlegt, einige Vinyl Platten _nur zum Aufhängen/Hinstellen _zu kaufen ...



Weiß ich, habe ich auch und sieht Toll aus. Gar keine Frage, aber deshalb kaufen die Leute doch vorwiegend keine Platten um sie an die Wand zu pinnen, also ich bitte dich. Mach mal gut mein lieber.
Vereinzelt kann das vorkommen, keine Frage.


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2018)

Interessant, triffst du überall einfach Annahmen und behauptest was Leute angeblich gesagt habem?
Aber hey, glaub ruhig weiter dass die Leute Platten hören weil das Medium so toll sei, ist ja nicht so als wenn die Plattenhersteller das selbst sagen


----------



## Weissbier242 (18. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Findest du? Der einzige Unterschied ist doch die Art der Erhebung. Wenn statt der namensgebenden "Einziehung" der ÖR über die Steuer finanziert würde, wäre es doch exakt dasselbe.



Ja finde Ich! Wo kommen wir denn hin das eine TV Anstalt sich einfach über öffentliche Gelder finanziert statt es zu erwirtschaften wie andere Unternehmen auch. Straßen müssen in Schuss gehalten werden, sowie viele andere Dinge in der Öffentlichkeit und durch Steuern finanziert. Das ist aber keine Steuer, sondern eine Zwangsabgabe, das kann man nicht wirklich gut finden. Rundfunk seh Ich noch irgendwo ein, aber nicht TV. Wer das sehen will soll Zahlen und gut ist. Wenn dann wenigstens komplett auf Werbung verzichtet werden würde, aber die kommt ja trotzdem.


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2018)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Ja finde Ich! Wo kommen wir denn hin das eine TV Anstalt sich einfach über öffentliche Gelder finanziert statt es zu erwirtschaften wie andere Unternehmen auch. Straßen müssen in Schuss gehalten werden, sowie viele andere Dinge in der Öffentlichkeit und durch Steuern finanziert. Das ist aber keine Steuer, sondern eine Zwangsabgabe, das kann man nicht wirklich gut finden. Rundfunk seh Ich noch irgendwo ein, aber nicht TV. Wer das sehen will soll Zahlen und gut ist. Wenn dann wenigstens komplett auf Werbung verzichtet werden würde, aber die kommt ja trotzdem.



magst nicht erstmal den Wikipedia Artikel durchlesen warum man ein ÖR Rundfunk hat?
ach ja, btw. Schau mal den Film Free Rainer und nebenher auch mal was im Privatfernsehen so läuft wenn das für eine angeblich so tolle Idee hälst

Bzw. könnte man fragen warum man nicht einfach eine Maut auf der Straße erhebt damit die sich selbst finanziert


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Interessant, triffst du überall einfach Annahmen und behauptest was Leute angeblich gesagt habem?
> Aber hey, glaub ruhig weiter dass die Leute Platten hören weil das Medium so toll sei, ist ja nicht so als wenn die Plattenhersteller das selbst sagen


  Hast du denn eine Studie, die zeigt, dass die meisten Leute die Platten nur aus Deko-Gründen kaufen, was du ja zu behaupten scheinst? 

Ich selber kenne nämlich einige Kumpel, die viele Dinge auf Platte kaufen UND die Musik dann zu Hause auch darüber anhören inkl. des "Rituals" mit dem Rausholen, Plattenteller vorbereiten, Nadel auflegen usw..  Und bei vielen Platten - nicht bei allen - klingt es auch echt anders als von CD, weil viele Bands für die Vinyl-Pressung die Version der Songs auf dem Stand VOR dem CD-Mastering verwenden, wo die Kompression und Dynamik etwas anders ist.  Meine Kumpel die kaufen nicht die Platten, weil es jetzt wieder "in" ist, sondern tun das schon länger - aber weil es jetzt "in" ist, kommen viel mehr Sachen auch auf Platte raus, so dass meine Kumpel jetzt viel mehr kaufen als früher. Die freuen sich über den Trend. 

Nebenbei: ein Gutschein von iTunes war da noch nie dabei ^^ jedenfalls hat mir noch nie einer was davon erzählt. 

Und alle, wirklich alle die ich in meinem näheren Umkreis kenn und die halbwegs Musik-affin sind kaufen sich 100x eher eine CD als dass sie nen Download kaufen oder gar ein Streaming-Abo eingehen.


----------



## TobiWan82 (18. April 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ...Außerdem fehlt bei digitalen Kauf-Filmen/Serien jener Bonus-Content den man oft genug auf den Scheiben dazu bekommt.



Nein, stimmt so nicht. Inklusive Bonusmaterial ist eigentlich (gerade auch bei Amazon) üblich.


----------



## TobiWan82 (18. April 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Da mich Star Wars in keinster Weise interessiert geht mir die Entscheidung natürlich am Allerwertesten vorbei. Wenn es allerdings irgendwann das Marvel-Franchise Trifft, sieht die Sache anders aus.



Da Marvel ebenfalls zu Disney gehört, sammele am besten 3 Melonen und mach dich auf die Eiszeit gefasst.


----------



## TobiWan82 (18. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nein, wozu? Die HBO-Sachen kommen ja auch später im Free-TV UND sind auf DVD/BD sowie VoD zu haben. Das ist kein "entweder HBO buchen oder in Röhre schauen"


Wir ignorieren jetzt Sachen wie "Orange is the new Black" und "House of Cards" einfach mal völlig? Netflix Produktion heißt nicht Netflix exklusiv. Zumeist kauft sich im übrigen Sky da gerne mal die Rechte, womit es von Pay VoD zu PayTV wechselt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Wir ignorieren jetzt Sachen wie "Orange is the new Black" und "House of Cards" einfach mal völlig? Netflix Produktion heißt nicht Netflix exklusiv. Zumeist kauft sich im übrigen Sky da gerne mal die Rechte, womit es von Pay VoD zu PayTV wechselt.


 Nein, ich ignoriere gar nichts. Aber das die beiden Serien von Netflix produziert wurden, wusste ich nicht. Wenn das nicht nur Ausnahmen sind und alle halbwegs erfolgreichen Netflix-Filme und -Serien auch nach angemessener Exklusiv-Zeit im Free-TV kommen und/oder auf DVD/BD, dann ist ja auch alles okay. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich es schlimm finden würde, WENN in Zukunft vieles nur noch Dienst-Exklusiv zu sehen wäre und sonst gar nicht mehr. 

Wenn es NUR bei Netflix&Sky zu sehen wäre, wäre das auch nicht wirklich besser als "nur bei Netflix"...  die Sachen sollten meiner Meinung nach eben irgendwann stets im "freien Handel" auch einzeln zu kaufen sein, nicht nur für Kunden von bestimmten Abo-Services zu sehen sein. Wer letztes gern mag, kann das ja tun - aber ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum manche ein geschlossenes System auch noch richtig gut finden (außer vlt. die Investoren  ) - welchen Nachteil hätte denn ein Netflix-Fan, wenn die Sachen nach 6, 12 oder 24 Monaten auch auf DVD rauskommen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Findest du? Der einzige Unterschied ist doch die Art der Erhebung. Wenn statt der namensgebenden "Einziehung" der ÖR über die Steuer finanziert würde, wäre es doch exakt dasselbe.



Nein, ist es nicht.

Ich werde nicht gezwungen, für ein imaginäres Auto KFZ-Steuer oder zukünftig Maut, zu zahlen. Im Gegensatz zum Rundfunkservice, der zwingt mich 17,50€ / Monat zu zahlen obwohl ich keinen Fernseher besitze und auch keine ÖR schaue oder höre.

Ich zahle freiwillig für Amazon, MLB und NHL und nutze diese auch.


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2018)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht.
> 
> Ich werde nicht gezwungen, für ein imaginäres Auto KFZ-Steuer oder zukünftig Maut, zu zahlen. Im Gegensatz zum Rundfunkservice, der zwingt mich 17,50€ / Monat zu zahlen obwohl ich keinen Fernseher besitze und auch keine ÖR schaue oder höre..


So? Von welchen Geldern wird denn besagte "Bundesstraße in Brandenburg" gebaut bzw gewartet? Egal, ob du sie benutzt oder nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2018)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht.
> 
> Ich werde nicht gezwungen, für ein imaginäres Auto KFZ-Steuer oder zukünftig Maut, zu zahlen. Im Gegensatz zum Rundfunkservice, der zwingt mich 17,50€ / Monat zu zahlen obwohl ich keinen Fernseher besitze und auch keine ÖR schaue oder höre.


Du wirst aber gezwungen, Steuern für die Straßen und Brücken zu zahlen, auf denen Dein imaginäres Auto gar nicht fährt     und auch für etliche weitere Dinge, die Du selber nicht nutzt, die aber anderen einen Nutzen bringen, zahlst du Geld. Insofern ist es sehr wohl dasselbe. Dass man einen separaten Beitrag zahlt soll ja eben gerade bei den ÖR eine klare Trennung zwischen Politik und Medien verdeutlichen. Gottseidank haben wir die ÖR, die alles in allem versuchen, so neutral wie möglich zu berichten und auch immer wieder über Leute JEDER Partei kritisch zu hinterfragen und nicht wie in Russland und inzwischen auch immer mehr in Polen und Bulgarien vom Staat in die Schranken gewiesen werden, um jegliche Kritik an der Regierung im Keim zu ersticken. Selbst Österreich steht "dank" der FPÖ kurz davor ... http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/oesterreich-wie-die-fpoe-journalisten-unter-druck-setzt-a-1203408.html 

Paradox: früher waren die ÖR gerade laut der Rechten angeblich staatlich gesteuert, jetzt will die rechte FPÖ selber für eine Steuerung sorgen und den Vorwurf zur Wahrheit werden lassen...


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Weiß ich, habe ich auch und sieht Toll aus. Gar keine Frage, aber deshalb kaufen die Leute doch vorwiegend keine Platten um sie an die Wand zu pinnen, also ich bitte dich.


Natürlich nicht. Wer behauptet denn sowas?


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du wirst aber gezwungen, Steuern für die Straßen und Brücken zu zahlen, auf denen Dein imaginäres Auto gar nicht fährt     und auch für etliche weitere Dinge, die Du selber nicht nutzt, die aber anderen einen Nutzen bringen, zahlst du Geld.



Steuern ja, aber keine Gebühren.

Es gibt keine direkte Steuer zum Bau von Straßen, Brücken, etc. die *jeder* Pauschal zahlen muss oder auch nur 1x pro Haushalt.
Dass die Mehrwertsteuer, Lohnsteuer, etc. für alles verwendet wird, ist mir klar.

Mir missfällt vor allem,  dass ich, seit der Reform, das dreifache an Gebühren zahlen muss, obwohl ich es nicht nutze.


----------



## Enisra (20. April 2018)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Steuern ja, aber keine Gebühren.
> 
> Es gibt keine direkte Steuer zum Bau von Straßen, Brücken, etc. die *jeder* Pauschal zahlen muss oder auch nur 1x pro Haushalt.
> Dass die Mehrwertsteuer, Lohnsteuer, etc. für alles verwendet wird, ist mir klar.
> ...



nochmal
es wäre wirklich toll würdest dich erstmal informieren warum man einen hat 
Oder vielleicht mal informieren wie super toll Privatisierung funktioniert hat oder wie toll das Hochwertige Programm der Privaten ausschaut ...


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2018)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Steuern ja, aber keine Gebühren.


 Geld ist Geld...   zudem hattest du ja Worrels Aussage widersprochen, dass der einzige Unterschied die Art der Erhebung sei - und ob du nun 17-18€ als "Gebühr" oder als "Steuer" zahlst, ist eben sehr wohl egal. Man kann ja drüber streiten, ob man die Gebühr nicht ans Einkommen anpassen sollte, aber vom Grundprinzip her "ich zahle, aber nutze nicht" machst du das bei Steuern eben auch haufenweise, DAS war der Punkt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> nochmal
> es wäre wirklich toll würdest dich erstmal informieren warum man einen hat
> Oder vielleicht mal informieren wie super toll Privatisierung funktioniert hat oder wie toll das Hochwertige Programm der Privaten ausschaut ...



Nochmal, ich bin nicht gegen den Beitrag an sich, nur gegen die pauschale Abgabe pro Haushalt.
Vor der Reform habe ich 6€ bezahlt, da ich nur ein "neuartiges" Empfangsgerät hatte, auch wenn ich da schon nicht geschaut habe.

Nach der Reform musste ich auf einmal den dreifachen Betrag zahlen, da er pauschal pro Haushalt erhoben wird. Egal ob die Bewohner die technischen Voraussetzungen zum Empfang haben oder nicht und auch egal, ob sie es schauen oder nicht.

Und es soll jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er privat schaut oder ÖR.
Klar, es gibt viele, die schauen gerne den Tatort, Bares für Rares, etc.
Es wird auch viel Geld für Sportrechte ausgegeben, wobei aber gleichzeitg wieder gemeckert wird, wie kann man für die Bundesliga nur so viel zahlen.

BTW: Welche ÖR-Sender wurden denn privatisiert?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Geld ist Geld...   zudem hattest du ja Worrels Aussage widersprochen, dass der einzige Unterschied die Art der Erhebung sei - und ob du nun 17-18€ als "Gebühr" oder als "Steuer" zahlst, ist eben sehr wohl egal. Man kann ja drüber streiten, ob man die Gebühr nicht ans Einkommen anpassen sollte, aber vom Grundprinzip her "ich zahle, aber nutze nicht" machst du das bei Steuern eben auch haufenweise, DAS war der Punkt.



Steuern sind aber prozentual abhängig und nicht einfach ein pauschaler Betrag X, zu dem man einfach mal verpflichtet wird.
Darum geht es.
Wenn man den Wert auch prozentual an das Einkommen anpasst und automatisch mit einzieht, wäre das eine andere Sache.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2018)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Steuern sind aber prozentual abhängig und nicht einfach ein pauschaler Betrag X, zu dem man einfach mal verpflichtet wird.
> Darum geht es.
> Wenn man den Wert auch prozentual an das Einkommen anpasst und automatisch mit einzieht, wäre das eine andere Sache.


 also, als Steuer wäre der Beitrag ok? Bei Dir klang es eben so, als sei die Tatsache störend, dass du zahlst, obwohl du nicht nutzt (was btw ziemlich dumm ist - die ÖR haben inzwischen ein riesiges Angebot auch online, da kann es unmöglich sein, dass man da nichts interessantes findet). Und nur darauf wollte Worrel eben sagen: bei Steuern zahlst du ja auch für vieles, das du nicht nutzt - insofern gleicht es sich. 

Dass es Dir nur um die Art der Erhebung geht, war nicht erkennbar.


----------

